

Should CS depts. reject creative applicants? - amichail
http://www.quora.com/Should-CS-depts-reject-creative-applicants

======
pixeloution
So you posted this question here as "Ask HN:" and it got no traction; now you
posted it no Quora and have posted that link here -- is there some ulterior
motive you have?

~~~
amichail
I've had quite a bad experience with CS. It focuses on all the wrong things.

~~~
pspeter3
Can you elaborate what you mean by it focuses on the wrong things? I'm
confused because Computer Science is a tool that is supposed to enable you to
focus on what you want.

~~~
amichail
CS makes sense as a major if you want to work as a highly paid software
engineer building someone else's products.

That's not the creativity I care about.

~~~
pspeter3
What about all of the entrepreneurs who come up with their own products and
code them? Also CS is a major about how to think about problems and solve
them. Any creative person needs that skill set eventually. Whether they get
that from Computer Science is up to them but CS makes sense as a major for a
variety of people.

~~~
amichail
Much of the programming entrepreneurs do is not difficult -- especially with
the availability of all sorts of libraries for more difficult things.

CS would be more useful for those people building difficult libraries that
require specialized domain knowledge.

